# AZERBAIJAN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

likasz said:


> One stadium is not enough for Olympic Games.
> 
> You need:
> 
> ...


Yes, but an Olympic size stadium readily available, helps boost the chances of winning let alone going to the Candidate stage at the very least. It may not win alone, but helps any prospecting Olympic bidding city.

The other arenas if readily available also help, and as many existing venues greatly help a bid, but there is 7 years at the most should a city win it's bid to build all the proposed venues. 

All in all, building well before any attempt to bid or bid again helps.
I'm certain Baku will bid for 2020, which it will be at a better position than it was during it's 2016 bid thanks to new Olympic training centers, new arenas and a new Olympic size stadium. Perhaps it could squeeze through to the Candidate phase.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

New renders by user: Xtreminal


----------



## jlch1987 (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful stadium, even thoug it should have more seats, why not increase temporaly the capacity?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^
There's probably no need, they proposed a 60,000 seater for the Olympics, and now are offering 65,000, 5,000 more than the Olympic bid. There's just no need for a high capacity Olympic Stadium, given the expected attendance numbers. Why go through all the expense of raising capacity only to downsize it? What difference does 20,000 more tickets make, compared to the billions watching worldwide?


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

New Agdash Olympic Sports Center


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

New Goychay Olympic Sports Center


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The project of Shafa stadium Baku U/C by user Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Zaqatala Olympic Stadium:










By user Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lord David said:


> ^^What difference does 20,000 more tickets make, compared to the billions watching worldwide?


Ask the minister of tourism in Azerbaijan.:bash:

Regarding the bid, i think that 2028 is a more realistic term for Baku. If Baku bids in 2020, it will be competing with cities, which already have all the necessary infrastructure *today*. So i think that 10 years to catch up, would be for a country like Azerbaijan, a colossal effort, if not impossible. Azerbaijans economy ranks 75th in the world(in terms of GDP), and with the current economic world crisis...hno: Plus it's also currently a matter of security in that region of the world. (we all know about the problems in the neighboring Georgia or Iran)


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Evil78 said:


> Ask the minister of tourism in Azerbaijan.:bash:
> 
> Regarding the bid, i think that 2028 is a more realistic term for Baku. If Baku bids in 2020, it will be competing with cities, which already have all the necessary infrastructure *today*. So i think that 10 years to catch up, would be for a country like Azerbaijan, a colossal effort, if not impossible. Azerbaijans economy ranks 75th in the world(in terms of GDP), and with the current economic world crisis...hno: Plus it's also currently a matter of security in that region of the world. (we all know about the problems in the neighboring Georgia or Iran)


Why not? Our economy is fastest growing economy in the world. And was among world's least suffered countries during world economical crisis. And our region more stable than ever. All neigbour countries are developing that is why it impacts to all region. The Azerbaijan has more chance day by day to win any bid.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ilgar said:


> Why not? Our economy is fastest growing economy in the world. And was among world's least suffered countries during world economical crisis. And our region more stable than ever. All neigbour countries are developing that is why it impacts to all region. The Azerbaijan has more chance day by day to win any bid.



What does it mean "fastest growing economy" for a country which has a GDP of aprox. 5000 dollar per capita? Not much i think.... 
Minimum wages in Azerbaijan are still below 65 euro/month! So i think the government should take care of the population first, and spend the billions for the Olympic bid later, don't you agree? 
As for the security: There was a full scale war in Georgia, little over a year ago. And we all know about the growing tensions between the UN and Iran, so i'm not saying that economically there is no progress, but i wouldn't call that a stable region. Not now anyway, maybe in the future. That's why i said that 2028 sounds closer to the reality, but that's just my opinion. Of course, building one modern stadium now is not a bad investment, it should definitely benefit the country.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Evil78 said:


> What does it mean "fastest growing economy" for a country which has a GDP of aprox. 5000 dollar per capita? Not much i think....
> Minimum wages in Azerbaijan are still below 65 euro/month! So i think the government should take care of the population first, and spend the billions for the Olympic bid later, don't you agree?
> As for the security: There was a full scale war in Georgia, little over a year ago. And we all know about the growing tensions between the UN and Iran, so i'm not saying that economically there is no progress, but i wouldn't call that a stable region. Not now anyway, maybe in the future. That's why i said that 2028 sounds closer to the reality, but that's just my opinion. Of course, building one modern stadium now is not a bad investment, it should definitely benefit the country.


 If you do not believe me then this is from Wikipedia: "Azeri GDP grew 41.7% in the first quarter of 2007, possibly the highest of any nation worldwide.[24] Such rates cannot be sustained, but despite reaching 26.4% in 2005 (second highest GDP growth in the world in 2005 only to Equatorial Guinea), and 2006 over 36.6% (world highest)."

The national currency is stronger than US dollar. And population life standards are improving. The government can afford any big event like Olympics with current $20 Billion Dollar budget with 9 Million population.

As for security purpose we had already and we have many worldwide sport championships in Baku without any problem. It is very well organized in high level of security meager.

P.S. These are not economy or politics topics but about Georgia and Iran in reality is everything different and not danger as reported by media.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ilgar said:


> If you do not believe me then this is from Wikipedia: "Azeri GDP grew 41.7% in the first quarter of 2007, possibly the highest of any nation worldwide.[24] Such rates cannot be sustained, but despite reaching 26.4% in 2005 (second highest GDP growth in the world in 2005 only to Equatorial Guinea), and 2006 over 36.6% (world highest)."


Who said, that i don't believe you? On that same list in the top ten are countries like Irak, Congo, Guinea, Moldova etc.etc. Does that mean that they have a solid economic and high living standards?:nuts: This is what i meant, when i said that this ranking doesn't mean anything, but i see you didn't understand. Let me give you an example: a growth of 1,5% of the GDP in a country like Germany for example is worth 10-15 times more, in real value, than a growth of GDP of 40% in Azerbaijan. I don't know what kind of a propaganda are you being fed by the politicians back home, but i had a friend, who worked with me in Greece, from Azerbaijan, and he told me (and official data proves it), that half of the population is still below the poverty-line , with most of the wages being still under 100 euros! No offense man, but this is how things stand. 
In 2020, Baku will be competing with cities, like Tokio, Toronto, Prague, Rome, Copenhagen, Madrid, etc.etc. And the country doesn't even have a decent airport yet, not to mention all the other facilities. Comon'! For the 2016 Olympics, Baku wasn't even accepted on the list of candidates, by the IOC, exactly because of these problems. If you say that under these conditions, you can host a summer olympics, in ten years time, than i wish you all the luck in the world....I really do! kay: (Btw, we are not talking about a chess world championship, which was hosted in the past by Baku, like you said "in total safety")


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Evil78 said:


> Who said, that i don't believe you? On that same list in the top ten are countries like Irak, Congo, Guinea, Moldova etc.etc. Does that mean that they have a solid economic and high living standards?:nuts: This is what i meant, when i said that this ranking doesn't mean anything, but i see you didn't understand. Let me give you an example: a growth of 1,5% of the GDP in a country like Germany for example is worth 10-15 times more, in real value, than a growth of GDP of 40% in Azerbaijan. I don't know what kind of a propaganda are you being fed by the politicians back home, but i had a friend, who worked with me in Greece, from Azerbaijan, and he told me (and official data proves it), that half of the population is still below the poverty-line , with most of the wages being still under 100 euros! No offense man, but this is how things stand.
> In 2020, Baku will be competing with cities, like Tokio, Toronto, Prague, Rome, Copenhagen, Madrid, etc.etc. And the country doesn't even have a decent airport yet, not to mention all the other facilities. Comon'! For the 2016 Olympics, Baku wasn't even accepted on the list of candidates, by the IOC, exactly because of these problems. If you say that under these conditions, you can host a summer olympics, in ten years time, than i wish you all the luck in the world....I really do! kay: (Btw, we are not talking about a chess world championship, which was hosted in the past by Baku, like you said "in total safety")


 I am not comparing Azerbaijan with Germany. The Azerbaijan is developing country but Germany is developed country. The high growth rate means that the economy in the country is developing very fast. This is not propaganda this is official statistics. Please do not even compare Iraq with Azerbaijan.

Maybe your friend worked in Azerbaijan before but I invite you to come to see all developments by yourself. Infrastructure is improving day by day. We have modern airport with all worldwide facilities. There is only capacity problem reconstruction will start soon to expand it. Who said Azerbaijan was not accepted to the candidates list. We were on the list for this bid but did not get as finalist. We will have better chance next time.

For worldwide championships we did not host only chess world championship as well as gymnastics, wrestling, taekwondo etc. And soon we will be hosting boxing championship.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^
Like i said, good luck, and keep up the good work.kay:


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Evil78 said:


> ^^
> Like i said, good luck, and keep up the good work.kay:


We will, thank you very much


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

^^Baku Olympic Stadium


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

Lord David said:


> How is it small? The Baku 2016 Bid proposed a 60,000 seater stadium, just meeting IOC's capacity benchmark. This stadium proposes 64,000 seats, 4,000 more than the 2016 bid. Also, Baku initially proposed that the stadium be downsized to around 45,000 after the Olympics, as it appears that Baku has no real need for a large capacity stadium.
> 
> 64,000 seats is fine. If it were too small for an Olympics, then the IOC would have left the benchmark at say 70,000 seats minimum (Which would probably put dozens midsized of cities off the potential to host a Summer Olympics using their existing 60,000 seater stadiums and would either have to build new or upgrade).
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Stadium of Azerbaijan


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Stadium - Version 2:

By user: Azer_Akhundov



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

geoone said:


> Lord David said:
> 
> 
> > How is it small? The Baku 2016 Bid proposed a 60,000 seater stadium, just meeting IOC's capacity benchmark. This stadium proposes 64,000 seats, 4,000 more than the 2016 bid. Also, Baku initially proposed that the stadium be downsized to around 45,000 after the Olympics, as it appears that Baku has no real need for a large capacity stadium.
> ...


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

When the Montreal Games arrived, the seating was actually more than that, at 58,500. Although, that was not the original number of seating planned. The stadium was not fully completed in time for the Games due to constrcution worker strikes & design setbacks. The original plan was to be over 60,000. 

Barcelona was an anomaly. It was the Hometown of then IOC president, Juan Antonio Samaranch, who wanted the Olympics there one way or another, & used his power to influence the rest of the membership. Not to mention that the Games were still somewhat manageable back then than the behemoths that they have become today.

Rio is another anomaly, whereas the ceremonies & the athletics are being seperated for the 1st time in Olympic history. However, the pinnicle showcase of the Games, the Ceremonies, are at Maracana which seats 90,000. 

I'm not saying that the IOC can't scale back "somewhat", & in some instances, but there would have to be a valid reason, per se, for them to do so, like in the examples that we've just talked about. But going all the way down to 60,000 nowadays, & especially in a city that would really have no geopolitical attractiveness whatsoever at this point in time, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The Baku strategic location is between two continents and natural resources more attractive for the world than ever. Only attractive places are getting billion-billion dollars investment. These days like Azerbaijan's fastest growing economy in the world magnetize investors from all over the world. The geopolitical situation changes for better than it was in early 90-s. The region completely different than before more stable more economically are developing. That is why the Olympics for Baku is very realistic.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ For a 2020 bid that is, once it's built it's Olympic Stadium, finished it's Expo Center, and has like 3 times the hotel infrastructure of the 2016 bid to help boost it's chances.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Gabala City Stadium to be competed by end of 2011

By user: Xtreminal 
































[/


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Gabala FC/Qabala FK - New Stadium Complex Virtual Tour (Exterior) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhrKi...layer_embedded


By User: Xtreminal


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The article about Baku Olympic Stadium from a magazine:














































By user: Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Pictures posted by user: Azer_Akhundov

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

What else would a Baku Olympic bid offer that they didn't have for their 2016 bid?
Aside from the Expo Center and Olympic Stadium, you have dozens of already built sport training centers around the country.
Easily twice to three times the general infrastructure, hotel infrastructure and transport infrastructure.
You could even have a different Football format showcasing more Azeri cities than what was proposed for 2016.

Should Baku bid for 2020, they have a good chance of making it to Candidate stage.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Lord David said:


> What else would a Baku Olympic bid offer that they didn't have for their 2016 bid?
> Aside from the Expo Center and Olympic Stadium, you have dozens of already built sport training centers around the country.
> Easily twice to three times the general infrastructure, hotel infrastructure and transport infrastructure.
> You could even have a different Football format showcasing more Azeri cities than what was proposed for 2016.
> ...


You are right my friend the Baku chance to be a candidate city for Summer Olympics is increasing every single year. Beside sport facilities also quantity of sportsmen representing Azerbaijan in Olympics are increasing too


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Construction at Qabala's new stadium started today.
By user: Xtreminal


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Baku-Olympic swimming pool
Otel ve Havuz Yapısı; Bakü - Azerbeycan*
Arkizon Mimarlık ve IND
By user: Azer_Akhundov

Tasarım Ekibi: Emin Balkış, Arman Akdoğan, Elvan Çalışkan, Felix Madroza
Yüklenici: HG Grup

Bakü olimpik havuz ve otel yapısı adından da anlaşılacağı gibi olimpik havuz ve otel programlarının bir arada olduğu ve bu iki programın kesişmesinden geleneksel havuz örtüsünün bir örtü-yapı olarak yeniden kurgulandığı bir tasarımdır. 

Yapı açık hava spor etkinlikleri, havuz ve otel olarak 3 farklı kullanımı bir arada barındırmaktadır. Düz ve ters “V” formun kombinasyonu ana kullanım şemasını oluşturmaktadır. Bu form kombinasyonu ile programlar arasındaki görsel ve kullanım ilişkisi en güçlü şekilde sağlanabilmiştir. Havuz bölümü otel lobisinin asıl manzarasını oluşturmaktadır. Ayrıca “V” form kombinasyonu Bakü coğrafyası için önemli bir kriter olan gün ışığından en üst seviyede yararlanmayı da sağlamıştır.

Havuz ve otel odalarının bulunduğu blok büyük bir köprü ile bağlanmaktadır. Ve bu köprü otelin lobisine ve oradan da havuz hacmine ulaşmaktadır. Bu kurgu gerektiğinde kapıların kapatılarak otelin mahremiyetini de sağlamaktadır.






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Что-то совсем грустно:на всю страну только Донбасс Арена2 и проект Олимпийского стадиона,все остальное - не серьезно.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Now that Olympic swimming venue is what i call "iconic" !!


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

New Sport Complex in city Balakan


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Information Center for Baku Olympic Stadium
By User: Galandar


























[


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Bakü Olimpik Stadyumu 

Mimar: TOCA Mimarlık Proje Ve Uygulama Ltd. Şti.










Azerbaycan Bakü’de şehrin yeni simgelerinden biri olmaya aday Bakü Olimpik Stadyumu kent merkezine girişte, Haydar Aliyev Bulvarı ile Büyük Şor Gölü sınırında, Azizbeyov Kavşağı ile Sabuncu Kavşakları arasında bulunan 50 hektarlık arazide konumlanmaktadır.










Modern mimarinin kent kullanıcısı ile buluştuğu bir çekim noktası yaratmayı hedefleyen proje; çağdaş spor yapılarına yeni bir anlayış getirmeyi hedeflemektedir.

Tasarım teması
Yapının mimari karakterini birbiri içine geçmiş, 5 farklı kabuk örtüsü formu ile bu asimetrik örtülerin üzerinde yer aldığı dairesel platform oluşturmaktadır. Olimpiyat bayrağındaki 5 halka ile temsil edilen 5 kıta, çatı örtüsünü oluşturan 5 parçalı strüktür ile temsil edilmektedir. Kıtalardaki insanların olimpiyat ruhu ile sportif ve kültürel etkileşimi, dünyayı simgeleyen platform üzerindeki hareket imgesi ile sembolize edilmiştir.










Çatı örtüsü tribün hizalarından başlayarak aynı karakterde cephe örtüsü haline dönüşmektedir. Yapıya yaklaşımdan saha içine kadar proje bütününde bu örtü hissedilmektedir. Olimpiyat bayrağı fonu gibi beyaz olan cephe, dış aydınlatma ile kıtaları simgeleyen renklerle gece de kendini ifade edecektir.










Arazi
Bakü Olimpik Stadyumu mimari konseptindeki özgünlüğünün yanı sıra bulunduğu saha bakımından da özel bir alanda inşa edilecek bir yapıdır. Yapının bulunduğu alan Büyük Şor Gölü Havzasında ekolojik temizlik işlemlerinden sonra kazanılan bir sahadır. Petrol dinlendirme sahalarının bulunduğu alanda biyolojik, kimyasal ve hidrolojik arındırma süreçleri devam etmektedir. Tüm havzanın ekolojik temizlik süreçlerinin sonunda kentin yeni merkezindeki ilk yapı stadyum olacaktır.










Kapasite
Stadyum 64.000 kişi seyirci kapasitesine sahiptir. Tribünler kale arkalarında azalıp, görüşün daha konforlu olduğu maraton kısmında artmaktadır. Spor sahasındaki atletizm pistinin eliptik formu, tribünler tarafından sarılarak dışarıda tam bir çembere dönüşmektedir. Standart seyirci trübünleri, CIP ve VIP tribünü, basın tribünü, protokol tribünü planlanmıştır. Ayrıca basın yayın locaları, CIP ve VIP localar da yer kapalı alanda seyir imkanı veren alanlardır.










365 gün yaşayan bir kent merkezi
Bakü Olimpik Stadyumu uluslararası tüm spor otoritelerinin kriterlerini yerine getirebilecek şekilde tasarlanmıştır. Bu teknik gerekliliklerin yanı sıra spor dışı fonksiyonlarla çeşitlendirilen yapı yılın 365 günü yaşayan bir merkez haline getirilmiştir.










Festival alanları, sahne sanatları, müze, konser,sergi salonu, alışveriş merkezi, sağlık ve spor kulübü, restoranlar, ofis alanları, enformasyon merkezi gibi fonksiyonlarla kompleksin spor dışı organizasyonları için de kullanılacak bir kentsel merkez olması hedeflenmiştir.










Multi-Fonksiyonlu Yapı
Stadyumu çevreleyen platformun, izleyici girişlerini sağlaması gibi teknik bir görevin yanı sıra stadyumun güçlü bir mimari elemanı olarak görsel bir katkısı vardır.










Yapı kütlesinde yatay olarak görsel bir ufuk yaratan platform; aynı zamanda stadyumun spor fonksiyonları ile spor dışı fonksiyonları birbirinden ayıran bir düzlem yaratmaktadır. Spor dışı fonksiyonlar platformun altında yer alarak, işletme kolaylığı ve güvenlik kontrolünü sağlamaktadır.










Platforma yaklaşan ziyaretçiler stadyuma güvenli bir giriş kontrolü ile ulaşabilmekte, platformun altındaki kotlardaki ticari alanlara erişebilmektedirler. Tahliye planına uygun olarak en kısa yoldan kendi biletli alanlarına ulaşabilmekte ve acil durumlarda hızla yapıyı terk edebilmektedirler. VIP girişi, ambulans ve itfaiye girişleri, sporcu otobüslerinin girişleri, basın araçlarının girişleri, hakemler heyetinin girişleri birbirinden bağımsız ve kendi fonksiyonuna göre özelleşmiş alanlardan sağlanmaktadır.



















İç Mekan Tasarımı
Stadyumda iç mimari yaklaşım; planlanan her fonksiyonun stadyumun ana kütlesinin hissedilmeden kendi karakterine özel mekan kurguları yaratılması olmuştur. Kullanıcılar alışveriş merkezinde bulunduklarında yapının ana kütlesinin altında olduklarını unutacakları modern tarzda ışık kontrolü sağlanan bir alış veriş merkezinde bulunmaları hedeflenmektedir. Yine yanı şekilde ara katlarda bulunan sergi salonları ve müze gibi mekanlar kendi özgün tarzlarında tasarlanmışlardır. Çağdaş teknolojinin tüm imkanları ile donatılacak alanlar güncel iç mekan tasarım trendlerini yansıtacaklardır.



















Kaynak: TOCA Mimarlık Proje Ve Uygulama Ltd. Şti.

By User: Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Some more magazine articles:














































By User: Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

By User: Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Stadium Shafa u/r










By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Shafa Stadium - U/R*
_Architect Shahin Kerimov_




















*Velotrek - App*
_Architect Shahin Kerimov_



















By user: Galandar


----------



## _doc_ (Nov 18, 2009)

OFF TOPIC but what`s the language of Azerbaidjan? It seems very similar to Turkish...


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

_doc_ said:


> OFF TOPIC but what`s the language of Azerbaidjan? It seems very similar to Turkish...


That is right. It is very similar to Turkish among Turkic languages.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*A stadium offered to local clubs in Azerbaijan - Pro*



















By user: Galandar


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Indoor ski slope in Baku


Option 1:
























































Option 2:














































By user: Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Shafa Stadium - U/R*
_Architect Shahin Kerimov_



















By user: jackues


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Judo federation headquarters - Pro*
_Architect Zaki Cabiyev_



















By user: Galandar


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

New stadium and basement project for FC Azal




























By user: Galandar


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Mingachevir-Olympic sports training center "Kur" Completed


----------



## Marcel1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any updates from the Qabala, AZAL or Shafa stadium?


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

sister beautiful country projects


----------



## gishko (Jan 28, 2011)

Can someone tell me where to hall or stadium could hold Eurovision 2012th It would be desirable to see the pictures  . Congratulations on your victory :cheers1: Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Azerbaijan won the Eurovision Song Contest this year in Germany, and I do not think Baku has a convention/exhibition centre indoor arena ready to host the next year's (2012) competition.


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess it's will be in new building of Aliyev Cultural Center (btw designed by Zaha Hadid)



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=856424


----------



## gishko (Jan 28, 2011)

^^^^
:uh: This looks wonderful ... How many people can receive the highest halls of this center?

@Vandoren, @Jim856796: Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Azerbaijan won the Eurovision Song Contest this year in Germany, and I do not think Baku has a convention/exhibition centre indoor arena ready to host the next year's (2012) competition.


They do have their indoor arena, as do they have their new expo centre. But they plan to build a purpose built special concert complex. One assumes a stage, some seated stands and a mosh pit, along with all the necessary auxiliary structures.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ It is not fixed yet


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Any news of the BAKU CONCERT ARENA?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baku_Concert_Arena

I didn't found anything on Stadiums and Sports Arenas forums... create a topic and take pics from there, would be much appreciated!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

makkillottu said:


> Any news of the BAKU CONCERT ARENA?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baku_Concert_Arena
> 
> I didn't found anything on Stadiums and Sports Arenas forums... create a topic and take pics from there, would be much appreciated!


We discuss it in this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423382


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Galandar said:


> We discuss it in this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423382


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Here you can see some more renderings and construction pictures taken in September 2011 or so










_Source: http://www.tokar.com.tr/projeler.asp?b=d&KatID=1&ID=4&ProjeID=28&detayId=222_


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry, Galander, but this one looks like a indorr stadium
http://www.tokar.com.tr/images/Icerik/sccBaku_20111115_172512.JPG

I have to merge it with AZERBAIJAN - Stadium and Arena Devolopment


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> Sorry, Galander, but this one looks like a indorr stadium
> http://www.tokar.com.tr/images/Icerik/sccBaku_20111115_172512.JPG
> 
> I have to merge it with AZERBAIJAN - Stadium and Arena Devolopment


First, it is a multipurpose indoor arena. Sport-concert indoor hall is how officials and the construction company refer to it :yes:

Second, what is your problem with it having its own thread? :weird:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This arena will be smaller than 25,000 and have only one tier?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, if it is possible you can change it to 23,000 as it says in Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baku_Crystal_Hall 

I have once more checked it and as far as I understood 23 000 is a usual capacity and 25 000 is the planned capacity for ESC 2012 when a part of the seats is going to be occupied by the stage yet the central field of the arena could serve as additionals seating space.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

This is a stadiums. Just look at the infield. 
Sorry, but our rules say at least 30,000 for stadiums


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> This is a stadiums. Just look at the infield.
> Sorry, but our rules say at least 30,000 for stadiums


This is a multipurpose sport and concert complex. If not then please show me any official source referring to it as a stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Just look at the size.
Nearly every new stadium in the world is a multipurpose sport and concert complex 

This is a stadium. Just with a permament roof.

Arenas has got a smaller infield. 

St. Petersburg and Moscow have similar indoor stadiums


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> Just look at the size.
> Nearly every new stadium in the world is a multipurpose sport and concert complex  This is a stadium. Just with a permament roof. Arenas has got a smaller infield.


Let's wait until any official source will start to call it a stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Its not about the name.
Many new stadiums are called "arena", but they are stadiums.
A 25,000 arena would have more tiers 
http://www.tokar.com.tr/images/Icerik/sccBaku_20111115_172512.JPG


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de, it is not a stadium! This venue will never be a stadium but a sport & concert indoor arena. Most probably they left the central part wider for the time being due to ESC to be held in this venue


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photos by user Dolphi :


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> This is a stadiums. Just look at the infield.
> Sorry, but our rules say at least 30,000 for stadiums


I was told the infield is large enough for a football field, I learnt this a couple of weeks ago when I was in Baku.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

http://anspress.com/index.php?a=2&lng=az&nid=132344


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

KiwiRob said:


> I was told the infield is large enough for a football field, I learnt this a couple of weeks ago when I was in Baku.


Thanks. So its a stadium and not an arena. Sorry Galander


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de, is a hater. Just check his all comments on Azerbaijan. He saw our correspondence so he tried his best again... He is a provocateur and a real hater. That is it!!!

Wtf Sercan, enough with me, do what you want to do.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

WTF? What did i wrote about Azerbaijan?

Come on Galander. I mean its so clear that this project is a stadium. You can play football here.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de, it is not about you, it is about a hater whom you believed immediately. So do what you intend to do. You may close down this thread np


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Galander. You shocked me a lot 
So its better to wait for official plans etc. Sorry Galander.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Galandar said:


> www.sercan.de, is a hater. Just check his all comments on Azerbaijan. He saw our correspondence so he tried his best again... He is a provocateur and a real hater. That is it!!!
> 
> Wtf Sercan, enough with me, do what you want to do.


I'm not a hater I just find Azerbaijan and Baku highly amusing, a great deal of money being wasted on fancy buildings and facilities when the majority of it's people are living in poverty. Just remember Baku will never become a mass or even luxury tourist destination, it doesn't offer anything which other closer and better recognised locations have, plus you need a visa where most of the destinations it competes against for the tourist dollar don't, and to cap it all off most of the big spending ex-pat oil workers have left.

Back to the stadium, it's got to be a stadium, I visited the site a few weeks back when I went to have a look at the flagpole, if that's not a soccer field sized infield then I'm as blind as a bat, it looks about the same size as a single tier football field.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

KiwiRob, why the hell are you daring to talk about all this when you visit it yourself on a constant basis? Why not to find a better place for a business? A field?? Have you been to the future of something? How can you know the size of the field when it is not even shaped at all? :nuts:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> Damn Galander. You shocked me a lot
> So its better to wait for official plans etc. Sorry Galander.


Don't be shocked  No problem bro. You can close down the thread and remove all the necessary posts to the right section. Tnx


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Galandar said:


> KiwiRob, why the hell are you daring to talk about all this when you visit it yourself on a constant basis? Why not to find a better place for a business? A field?? Have you been to the future of something? How can you know the size of the field when it is not even shaped at all? :nuts:


You can see the size of the infield by the spacing of the stands, it's much larger than a basketball or handball court. 

Trust me if I could get out of going to Azerbaijan I would, but I'm employed to look after the former CIS countries by the company I work for so I have to go, like it or not.


----------



## Bozqurd (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PBptSDIh8


----------



## sarayy (Nov 8, 2011)

Multifunctional hall :master:looks great.
I am interested in sports that will be playing for the sport is primarily intended for the construction of this hall, of course, unless the forthcoming ESC next year.
Basketball, tennis, handball ... can football ?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I was really excited about this project. Pity it's just a single tier stadium or similar to a stadium regarding the general structure. I expected a multi-tier basketball arena. :/


----------



## Reptilikus (Jan 13, 2006)

This discussion about the size of the floor of the arena/stadium made me think of Telenor Arena i Olso. I think Baku Crystal Hall will be quite like it in size. Telenor Arena is an indoor arena with a footballsized floor and single tiers. It holds 15,000 for football, but up to 25,000 for concerts. Baku Crystal Hall capacity is said to be 23,000, but I'm not sure if this number is only for the permanent seats on the tier or if it also includes temporary seating on the floor. Telenor Arena also held the Eurovision when it was in Norway.
http://www.stadionsiden.com/index.asp?stadium_id=881


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Just to point out this stadium/arena will have a full size football field at a later stage...i know its one of my projects! As for when, why, what etc all tbc but the project brief is for ALL events including sports.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Will it be artifical?


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Its football field size for sure, its a multifunctional arena, not an idea place to hold basketball matches/ volleyball/ tennis for sure. Its more suited for concerts and football matches. But neverless* its a multifunctional sports hall*, the thread should stay.

KiwiRob: The important phrase is * multifunctional sports hall*, it can host anything, *deal with it*. Also its probably a cheaper solution from building separate arenas, not ideal but cheaper.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

plasticterminator said:


> Just to point out this stadium/arena will have a full size football field at a later stage...i know its one of my projects! As for when, why, what etc all tbc but the project brief is for ALL events including sports.


So will it seat 25,000 when used for football or will it be 25,000 for the song contest?

Thanks for confirming what we suspected.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is the official information about the project:

05.09.2011

*ALPINE to build sport and concert complex in Baku, Azerbaijan*

Baku/Salzburg: ALPINE has recently received a contract for a multi-purpose hall in Baku, Azerbaijan. ALPINE Bau Deutschland AG, a 100 per cent subsidiary company of the ALPINE Group, is responsible for the planning and construction of the arena. Project partners are gmp International GmbH, the Swiss companies Nüssli AG and Basler & Hofmann AG, as well as seele austria GmbH & Co. KG and SSF Ingenieure AG from Munich. 

Gaining the contract for the construction of the “Baku Crystal Hall” underscores ALPINE’s skills in the construction of stadiums and events venues and demonstrates the trust that Azerbaijan’s State Committee on Property Issues has in the ALPINE construction group. Building operations on the site at National Flag Square have already begun. The arena will hold around 25,000 spectators. 

http://www.alpine.at/en/alpine-top-...und-konzertkomplex-in-bakuaserbaidschan/?_p=1


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

its just the official na,e.
This is not a "arena".

Otherwiese racetracks would be the biggest stadiums.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photo by А. Сабухи :



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64553483


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Currently the construction looks as following


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku Crystal Hall as of 12.01.2012










_Source: President.az_


----------



## emil_tdk (Feb 16, 2010)

cherez 2 nedeli vnutri uge budut stroit )


----------



## MarqueeMoon (Jan 7, 2012)

Time is fleeting, better hurry up...


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Construction of Baku Crystal Hall continues at full speed










_Eurovisionaz.com_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Stadium at 8 KM district - U/C




























_AFFA_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Construction of Baku Crystal Hall continues at full speed



















_President.az_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is the ongoing reconstruction of Tofig Bahramov stadium http://www.azerisport.com/photostory/20120108020844938.html#!prettyPhoto Altough the main reason for reconstruction is FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup to be held in Azerbaijan in 2012, the stadium is still considered as one of the three options for the venue of ESC 2012


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

FC Baku training base expansion works





































_Azerisport_


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ Than you for the updates!


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> If it is really a inddor sports arena than it will be the biggest in the world
> 
> 1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
> 2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
> ...


Correct me if i'm wrong? Looking at the size of this construction, it looks more like a football stadium. Which makes it an average size venue. (it's not the biggest in the world in anything) 
You can't compare it to those indoor arenas, which have the stands built around a smaller surface, making them much higher and steeper. This arena in Baku will have a simple tier (like any other +20k stadium) and will be suitable more for events like concerts or football (the Telenor Arena in Oslo is the best example of a similar construction). For other sports, which require a small playing field, like basketball, handball, etc. the view form the stands would not be the best. 

Regarding the construction progress, it's amazing how quickly they move. :cheers:


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

it not gonna be the same design like the one one the render with those crystal around the arena but i looked at these new arena they are making.................... In 99% won't be making the crystal around the stadium why not to reconstruction on the other arena they have in Baku not making a new arena waste of money and the arena started in October or August to april to make an arena that fast in 7-8 months i have never seen an arena to finish less then a year so i bet 51% it won't finish by the eurovision date


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nikola10 said:


> it not gonna be the same design like the one one the render with those crystal around the arena but i looked at these new arena they are making.................... In 99% won't be making the crystal around the stadium why not to reconstruction on the other arena they have in Baku not making a new arena waste of money and the arena started in October or August to april to make an arena that fast in 7-8 months i have never seen an arena to finish less then a year so i bet 51% it won't finish by the eurovision date


Let's wait and see


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong? Looking at the size of this construction, it looks more like a football stadium. Which makes it an average size venue. (it's not the biggest in the world in anything)
> You can't compare it to those indoor arenas, which have the stands built around a smaller surface, making them much higher and steeper. This arena in Baku will have a simple tier (like any other +20k stadium) and will be suitable more for events like concerts or football (the Telenor Arena in Oslo is the best example of a similar construction). For other sports, which require a small playing field, like basketball, handball, etc. the view form the stands would not be the best.
> 
> Regarding the construction progress, it's amazing how quickly they move. :cheers:


It's a football sized venue, with (currently) an open end specifically to be used as a stage for the Eurovision Song Contest.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is proposed for the 2020 Olympics bid as a "to be upgraded" venue, where the stage end will turn into seating, perhaps offering a 20,000 or so capacity indoor football stadium, where say you could divide the field, add a temporary wall and host the likes of Handball and Volleyball in the venue on 2 separate courts.


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

Galandar said:


> Let's wait and see


ok :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

So this new Baku Crystal Hall is gonna be like Moscow's Olympic indoor arena (a large indoor stadium dividable into two)?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Azerbaijani government approved project of Crystal Hall for Eurovision 2012*

_The Azerbaijani government has approved officially the project of sports & concert complex Baku Crystal Hall, designed for song contest Eurovision 2012._

Deputy head of the State Committee for Construction & Architecture of Azerbaijan Dovlethan Dovlethanov informs that the complex design was received earlier by the State Committee.

"The State Committee gave positive estimate to the architectural project, as Baku Crystal Hall will become a part of Baku Boulevard," Dovlethanov said.

The construction of Baku Crystal Hall for 25,000 seats near the National Flag Square began in September 2011. Completion of works is scheduled for April 2012. German company ALPINE Bau Deutchland AG became the winner of the tender of the State Committee on Property of Azerbaijan for the construction of the complex.

ALPINE Bau Deutschland AG, a 100 percent subsidiary of ALPINE Bau Group, is responsible for planning and construction of the arena of Baku Crystal Hall. The project partners of ALPINE Bau Deutschland AG are: gmp International GmbH, Swiss companies Nüssli AG and Basler & Hofmann AG, and Austrian company GmbH & Co. KG and SSF Ingenieure AG from Munich.

_24.01.2012
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

24.01.2012

View from boulevard:










Press-center:










General view:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Crystal Hall approved as Eurovision 2012 venue*

The EBU announces today that the 2012 Eurovision Song Contest will take place at the newly constructed Baku Crystal Hall. The Eurovision Song Contest Reference Group, the governing body of the Contest on behalf of the European Broadcasting Union (EBU), approved the venue proposed by the Host Broadcaster, Ictimai TV.




























_http://www.eurovision.tv/page/multimedia/photos?gal=45023_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

So Crystal Hall has an actual capacity of 16 000 seats but could reach 23 000 during the concerts. I suppose with additional seats in the mid of arena the number of places will reach 20 000+

Mods, please change the capacity in the thread's name to 16 000. Tnx!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

25.12.2012


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

So is this going to be used mainly for football or indoor sports like basketball (not including concerts and other events)?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ I wouldn't be surprised for the Olympic bid, if it ends up being a full arena (stage removed and tiered seating added), then split in half to allow for 2 10,000 seater indoor halls. 

Alternatively, I wouldn't be surprised if it's dug lower, to allow for more tiered seating and turned into a proper arena.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## DÁMASO (Dec 11, 2006)

I do not like the columns...hno:


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

agree ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Haquan OZ (Aug 21, 2011)

will the inner roof stay temporary there..?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

DÁMASO said:


> I do not like the columns...hno:


I also don't but there is no much time left and the project needs be completed by the end of March 2012


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Haquan OZ said:


> will the inner roof stay temporary there..?


:dunno:


----------



## DÁMASO (Dec 11, 2006)

Galandar said:


> I also don't but there is no much time left and the project needs be completed by the end of March 2012


yes but could have chosen another easier project to realize and look better


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

DÁMASO said:


> yes but could have chosen another easier project to realize and look better


Without columns would be better but the current version is also fine


----------



## DÁMASO (Dec 11, 2006)

Galandar said:


> Without columns would be better but the current version is also fine


they could not modify the cover to not have to carry the columns?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

DÁMASO said:


> they could not modify the cover to not have to carry the columns?


:dunno:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

DÁMASO said:


> they could not modify the cover to not have to carry the columns?


probably they could, but maybe not on the schedule :dunno:


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

TOLD YOU IT WONT BE FINISH BY MARCH


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Roof must look temporary or something. Must the arena have any flaws?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nikola10 said:


> TOLD YOU IT WONT BE FINISH BY MARCH


What are you talking about? :bash: It is already approved by EBU and Ictimai official venue for ESC 2012 so as expected it will finish by the end of March


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> Roof must look temporary or something. Must the arena have any flaws?


For now it will look with roof as you can see in the renderings.


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

we'll SEE


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Roof must look temporary or something. Must the arena have any flaws?


If the roof is temporary, then expect post ESC that a more proper permanent roof without internal column supports to be built.

Also, it could be a sign that indeed major modifications will happen post ESC, to turn it into a proper multi-purpose venue.

Seems logical, since I don't see any "skyboxes" or "pressboxes" in any of the renders.

I doubt it'll end up a proper arena, since the football sized field is stated to remain. If that's the case, then Baku still needs to propose at least 1 major arena for it's 2020 Olympics bid.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Nikola10 said:


> it not gonna be the same design like the one one the render with those crystal around the arena but i looked at these new arena they are making.................... In 99% won't be making the crystal around the stadium why not to reconstruction on the other arena they have in Baku not making a new arena waste of money and the arena started in October or August to april to make an arena that fast in 7-8 months i have never seen an arena to finish less then a year so i bet 51% it won't finish by the eurovision date


Considering that they're bidding for the 2020 Olympics, any new sporting venue completed prior to the applicantion is a good boost for the bid. 

It's not a waste of money in such a case since they'd probably have ended proposing a similar venue for the Olympics had they not won the ESC.

They are reconstructing their current largest stadium for the U-17 Women's Football World Cup. That was stated as the reserve venue if the crystal hall wouldn't be completed in time.

Their current largest arena can easily be used, but they would be forced to have a lower capacity of around 10,000.


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

................^^^


----------



## kamranyeezy (Nov 11, 2011)

=) cool


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

26.01.2012


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the video


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

photo by Foton Fan


----------



## nealc (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy nasty poles in the sight-lines Batman! The interior is a disappointment compared to the appealing looking exterior.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

The exterior looks like a futuristic space shuttle, ....the interior like a warehouse.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Unfortunetely interior is a bit dissapointing  I hope for major changes in interior and roof after ESC


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## kamranyeezy (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ thnx for the video, bro


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku Crystal Hall:



















Press Center:



















_Source: http://eurovision.az/news/show/485/_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku Crystal Hall by Alex Cheban














































_Source: http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/63452.html_


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Hmm it's all coming together nicely. 

If Baku wins the rights to host the 2020 Olympics, this venue will host Judo and Wrestling, in split halls (presumably), with 12,000 seats each.

The press center will probably serve as "back of house" facilities and on venue training.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Construction of Baku Crystal Hall is completed*

_Source: http://1news.az/bomond/eurovision/20120416041017048.html_


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ So it's completed completed? All that's needed now is the flooring, ground level seats and the stage? Or would concessions and washrooms need to be installed?


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

That enormous flag is bizarre. I'd expected to see that kind of nationalistic stuff in North Korea, not Azerbajdzjan. hno:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

The construction work of the Baku Crystal Hall, which will host this year's Eurovision Song Contest, is finished. 
































































Source: http://www.eurovision.tv/page/multimedia/photos?gal=51783


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

baku - crystal hall by Elchin Jafarov, on Flickr


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

b5254 said:


> That enormous flag is bizarre. I'd expected to see that kind of nationalistic stuff in North Korea, not Azerbajdzjan. hno:


I am happy to see that Flag Pole in Baku and I don't care at all whether other countries have it or not.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Lord David said:


> ^^ So it's completed completed? All that's needed now is the flooring, ground level seats and the stage? Or would concessions and washrooms need to be installed?


It is completed yet they could do do some fix job in the meantime. Anyway the most important at this moment is to install the stage and lighting system. I am sure everything will work out well


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

b5254 said:


> That enormous flag is bizarre. I'd expected to see that kind of nationalistic stuff in North Korea, not Azerbajdzjan. hno:


whats for u bizarre? that we love our country and we made an enormous flag? ist nationalistic in which way? 
so it can not be so nationalistic as u thinking, then what about France for exemple? everywhere are the flag of country! and now? its nationalistic like it was in Hitler time?


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

BaKuCiTy said:


> whats for u bizarre? that we love our country and we made an enormous flag? ist nationalistic in which way?
> so it can not be so nationalistic as u thinking, then what about France for exemple? everywhere are the flag of country! and now? its nationalistic like it was in Hitler time?


Ok, nationalistic may have been the wrong word to use. Because it can be understandable, with the Soviet history etc.

But it's the size of the flag pole I don't like. I thought it was photoshopped at first. It would have been nicer with a couple of smaller flag poles instead.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Any plans now? We still have to clear the dimension of the infield


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> Any plans now? We still have to clear the dimension of the infield


If this thread bothers you so much then simply delete it. What stops you now?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Any plans now? We still have to clear the dimension of the infield


Length of hall: approx. 206 m
Width of hall: approx. 168 m
Height of hall: approx. 25 m

The building is not a concert hall in the classical sense but a *multi-functional indoor arena*, which is intended to be a longer-term facility.


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

Galandar said:


> A flag measuring 70 by 35 meters flies on a 162 meters high pole


But only second highest in the world. :baeh3:


That lighting is awesome by the way! ^^


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

b5254 said:


> But only second highest in the world. :baeh3:
> 
> 
> That lighting is awesome by the way! ^^


Yeah...only 2nd best after.....North Korea. :nuts:

P.S. You're right, the exterior lights are really amazing. :cheers:


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

what now with this project?


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Evil78 said:


> Yeah...only 2nd best after.....North Korea. :nuts:
> 
> P.S. You're right, the exterior lights are really amazing. :cheers:


No the flagpole in Azerbaijan is taller than North Korean flag pole


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

DimitriB said:


> what now with this project?


the arena will be upgraded 
the roof will be taken down


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Time lapse video - Construction of Baku Crystall Hall (in 8 months):


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

hater said:


> the arena will be upgraded
> the roof will be taken down


Any pictures what it would be like in the future?


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Any news from the new stadium of 60 000 places (SOCAR was designing it in 2010..)?


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

bieber said:


> Any news from the new stadium of 60 000 places (SOCAR was designing it in 2010..)?


they are cleaning up the area and the works will soon start


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Is it designed with the provisions for expansion to 80,000?

No point for Baku to propose a 65,000 seater stadium (even if completed by 2016) for a 2024 bid when they offered an 80,000 seater for the 2020 bid.

80,000 could be proposed as a legacy capacity.


----------



## OBSERVER.BAKU (Jun 4, 2012)

Which company won the project?
The result of bidding process?
Any information?

I heard this project is delayed..Is it correct?


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought that they have finished to clean the site some months ago?...
I did not see any tender for the construction and I saw many design : so when will SOCAR organize the tender?!


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

OBSERVER.BAKU said:


> Which company won the project?
> The result of bidding process?
> Any information?
> 
> I heard this project is delayed..Is it correct?


they are cleaning up the area so the construction hasnt started yet


----------



## OBSERVER.BAKU (Jun 4, 2012)

I think the project is delayed due to:
*"The cities of Doha and Baku have been cut from the list of candidates to stage the 2020 Olympic Games."*
*Thursday 24th May 2012*

*http://www.shropshirestar.com/uk/uk-sport/2012/05/24/doha-and-baku-out-of-running-for-2020/*

*I heard that Hill International got the project. Any info.?*

​


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Baku , Tofik Bakhramov Stadium*


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ looks great,clean and airy, however the stand to the left would of been better off it had some sort of leveled connection to the main stand


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

adeaide said:


>


 When you are behind the goal, you are far away from the field....inconvenient of athletism + football !


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow very impressive indeed.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> ^^ looks great,clean and airy, however the stand to the left would of been better off it had some sort of leveled connection to the main stand


Can't agree more


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

bieber said:


> I can see MACE on the fence;
> Do you know which Company is building? Architect?


Developer - PASHA Construction LLC.

Project Management / Construction Management - Mace International

Architect - Broadway Malyan


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Developer - PASHA Construction LLC.
> 
> Project Management / Construction Management - Mace International
> 
> Architect - Broadway Malyan


 Thanks!
You seem to be well informed : do you know how many square meters of slab they have and quantity of seats? budget?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

bieber said:


> Thanks!
> You seem to be well informed : do you know how many square meters of slab they have and quantity of seats? budget?


You are welcome 

I took information from developer's website: 
http://www.pashaconstruction.com/en/projects/4/39/

All I know is that there will be 6000 seats in arena.


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> You are welcome
> 
> I took information from developer's website:
> http://www.pashaconstruction.com/en/projects/4/39/
> ...


Thanks, I have been on the website, it is OK!
Do you know if Pasha will be also involved in the new football stadium of Baku?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

bieber said:


> Thanks, I have been on the website, it is OK!
> Do you know if Pasha will be also involved in the new football stadium of Baku?


If you mean Olympic stadium, I have no information on that. Currently, the territory of stadium is being cleaned from waste water. There is a huge amount of work before starting the construction.


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> If you mean Olympic stadium, I have no information on that. Currently, the territory of stadium is being cleaned from waste water. There is a huge amount of work before starting the construction.


 Yes, I knew but I have believed that it was finished!
How long are they working on that? 2 years?
Are they removing the soil or cleaning it by vacuum?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

bieber said:


> Yes, I knew but I have believed that it was finished!
> How long are they working on that? 2 years?
> Are they removing the soil or cleaning it by vacuum?


Foundation was laid in June 2011, but removal of waste water started in May 2012. There are 588000 m3 waste water and 251000 m3 oil waste in territory. For now, they remove only water and after that they will start to remove oil waste. 

I think the reclamation process depends on the contamination level of the soil.

By the way, it seems that the construction manager will be Hill International.


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Foundation was laid in June 2011, but removal of waste water started in May 2012. There are 588000 m3 waste water and 251000 m3 oil waste in territory. For now, they remove only water and after that they will start to remove oil waste.
> 
> I think the reclamation process depends on the contamination level of the soil.
> 
> By the way, it seems that the construction manager will be Hill International.


Thanks for the very precise information!
Let see if Hill International has been contracted. I will check!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

bieber said:


> Thanks for the very precise information!
> Let see if Hill International has been contracted. I will check!


I took information about PM from this link:
http://www.skywalker.gr/showAdvert.aspx?advertID=62012


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

National Gymnastics Arena:





































http://news.day.az/society/357547.html


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> I took information about PM from this link:
> http://www.skywalker.gr/showAdvert.aspx?advertID=62012


 indeed ...!
Thanks!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> Very beautiful refurbishment.
> 
> *How much it cost ?*
> 
> Have someone pictures of boxes, dressing, mixed area ... ?





hater said:


> *10-20 million $ I think *^^^


Only 10 millions $ for Tofik Bakhramov Stadium refurbishment. ^^ 

Congrats guys, for a such price, it's a master chief ! 



> *AZN 10 million financed for overhaul of potential venue of Eurovision 2012*
> 
> Baku, Fineko/abc.az. President Ilham Aliyev has ordered the measures to strengthen the material and technical base of the Republican Stadium named after Tofig Bahramov.
> 
> ...


http://abc.az/eng/news/main/55712.html

A dedicated thread should be open, because the stadium is a +30k.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Models of Basketball arena:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Tofig Bahramov stadium after renovation:










http://www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

One more rendering of National Gymnastics Arena (U/C):










http://prezi.com/8em5kon38-a2/wwwportfolio-cvcom/


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

PFK Neftchi arguably Azerbaijans best supported and most succesful team will move into their new stadium (8km stadiou) capacity 15,000 with first match scheduled 17th November. They will continue to play Europa league games at Tofig stadium. The 8km stadium was constructed for the recent womens u17 fifa world cup and Neftchi will now become the full time tenant along with Azerbaijan minor national team games and training.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

National Gymnastics Arena :

Photo by user _Roberto.Baggio_


----------



## ametu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tofig Bahramov stadium


----------



## Jitem (Dec 11, 2010)

bakü olimpiyat stadı yapılmıyomu?


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Jitem said:


> bakü olimpiyat stadı yapılmıyomu?


Yes, It should be completed for 2015 European Olympics in Baku


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photos by user emsybax:

*National Gymnastics Arena:*


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Photo by user nicat111:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Proposal for Sumgayit Stadium:

Capacity - 40.000























































http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=126&ptype=5


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

BAKU OLYMPIC STADIUM


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ The area marked in red will be demolished and the oil reservoirs will be removed from their current location


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Proposal for Sumgayit Stadium:
> 
> Capacity - 40.000
> 
> ...


You should open a dedicated thread for this stadium.


----------



## bicho84 (Oct 13, 2009)

exterior is much better than interior imho....


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

International Aquatics Centre (U/C):

Located at the southern end of the Flag Square Cluster, the International Aquatics Centre will host the Swimming, Synchronized Swimming and Diving competitions. The venue is currently under construction.









































































http://www.baku2015.com/venues.aspx


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

any ice rinks in Azerbaijan ???


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

National Gymnastics Arena:
































































_ILK Construction_


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

news about Sumgait stadium?


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
and Gabala City Stadium ??


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

BaKuCiTy said:


> news about Sumgait stadium?


No recent news, renovation works are not started yet.



Cubo99 said:


> ^^
> and Gabala City Stadium ??


For now only smaller stadiums around main one are built.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

National Gymnastics Arena:










Aquatics Center:



















_Photos by Nabil Alizade and user emsybax_


----------



## seiten88 (Nov 11, 2015)

What 's new stadium in Gabala ?


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Some renovation works @ Ganja Stadium*



















metbuat.az


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sumqayıt stadionu*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*second design of Sumqayıt stadionu*


----------

